# Voting Time for July Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

time to vote folks, one vote per member and no voting for your own pic, cheers 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,25009.0.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've reduced voting time on this months, reason being that I'd have been away on holiday when it closes, so instead of usual 7 days, we've got 6 days


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

lots of entries and voting is very close..


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think the votes have been this spread out before. Too many good choices!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So many of these pictures capture the breeds personality.
Made it tough to pick one.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

BUMP!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

congratulations tatertick  great pic . Thanks to all who entered and voted


----------

